# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Some Enchantments, Insignias and Collars

## meqan

Hi im selling some insignias, enchantments, collars and artifacts.
-Mythic Insignias: 6x Enlightened Insignia of Skill, 2x Barbed Insignia of Dominance, 4x Regal Insignia of Dominance and 3x Illuminated Insignia of Dominance
-Mythic Enchantments: 3x Jade Enchantment (Mythic), 4x Garnet Enchantment (Mythic), 1x Amethyst Enchantment (Mythic), 1x Citrine (Enchantment), Recharge and Movement Bonus (Mythic).
-Legendary Collars: 1xPractical Regal, 1xSturdy Barbed, 1xSupportive Crescent, 1xUnified Crescent and Wayfaring Crescent Legendary Collars.
-Storyteller's Journal Artifact Set: 2x Envenomed, 2x Frozen and 2x Flayed Storyteller's Journal Artifact.

Contact me on here or Discord: MEQAN#6837

----------


## meqan

Discord: MEQAN#6837

----------

